# Adding a TV to VIP222k



## mhilsdon (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to run coax (it has to be coax as that's the only input the TV has) from the receiver in my bedroom to a small TV in the adjoining room, there is not an outlet in there so it's not part of the current home cable system. Any ideas as to how I do this. The current setup at the receiver is a DISH TRIPLEXER with input from the home cable system, SAT1 & SAT2 to SAT1 In and SAT2 In, Ch 21-69 to Home Distribution. I just want the new TV to show the same picture as the bedroom TV. There is also a remote TV in a guest room controlled by a separate remote. Any help and guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Well if its a bedroom, then presumably there is an attic above? I'd run the wire up the wall (inside the wall) and then dropped down into the bedroom, also inside the wall. Interior walls are easier to fish as they are not apt to have insulation. You would need a drill, drill bit, drywall saw, wall plates an wall caddys which you can get at home depot. Drill a hole in the stud above where your putting your outlets. You can use a pre-connectorized cable from home depot also. You'll need to cut your outlet w/ the saw, probably will need a measuring tape so you can figure out exactly where you want your outlet an where you drill the whole in the stud above and also to make it nice an even w/ electrical outlets in the room. You may get lucky just by dropping the cable down the hole to the outlet, or you may need to get a rod of some kind or a long string w/ a weight on the end. Its usefull to have 2 ppl when fishing walls. One down below to figure out exactly between which studs your dropping your wire down into. A stud finder may also b usefull. If nothing else then to determine whether there are any cross studs in the wall or blocking preventing you from getting a wire down it. Home depot also sells a wall fishing camera than you can send down the wall to see inside it, I find that very usefull. You can simply return it the next day for some random reason. Those are pricey but nice. ALso note where your electrical outlets are, a lot of times those wires come down from the attic and if you drill near an area where electrical wires are going down, thats a pretty good indication an outlet is below and also a good indication that the wall is free of obstructions, allthough not always. Electricians will try an route their wiring so as to make as few holes as possible or whatevers easiest.

Of course you could just poke the wire down thru the dry wall, as a dish installer would, usually as hidden from view as possible, like thru a closet. If there is a bathroom between the 2 bedrooms, you may be able to run a wire under the bathtub. Ive done that before. You'd need to cut a hole on one side of the other to see, which you can cover up w/ a blank plate later if not possible.

hope this helps


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You want what we call a "mirrored outlet". You achieve this using a 1x2 cable splitter on the TV2 feed, BUT since you are feeding the TV2 feed back through the satellite cable, you cannot split the coax line inbetween the two diplexers (one of which is actually the Triplexer in your system). So, you can put the splitter in one of two places:

1. Inbetween the TV2 output on the receiver and the Triplexer.
2. On the TV2 line AFTER it leaves the diplexer's "UHF/VHF" or "Antenna" port and before it reaches the TV2 in the bedroom.

Figure out which of those two locations make it easiest to get a cable to your mirrored room, and go for it.


----------



## mhilsdon (Jul 30, 2010)

Is the 'TV2' you refer to the connection called 'Sat 2', the connections the receiver has are Sat 1, Sat 2 and Home Distribution.


----------



## mhilsdon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, that's all great information, unfortunately the cable run itself is the easy part, especially as both rooms are on the main level of the house and above an unfinished basement room. The tricky bit for me is that actual connection at the receiver.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mhilsdon said:


> Is the 'TV2' you refer to the connection called 'Sat 2', the connections the receiver has are Sat 1, Sat 2 and Home Distribution.


Okay. SD receivers have a separate coax output for TV1 and TV2.

HD receivers have a single, COMBINED coax output (called "Home Distribution") that can output both TV1 and TV2, but in 99.9% of cases, is only used for the TV2 signal, because the vast majority of HD receivers are connected with at least RCA cables, if not component or HDMI, to the TV1.

So... if it's an SD receiver, you need to split the TV2 output. If it's an HD receiver, you need to split the Home Distribution output.

SAT 1 and SAT 2 are satellite INPUTS.

That help?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All you need to do is insert a splitter (common cable TV type splitter) into the RF output from the 222k, this will get SD signal to your extra TV.


----------

